# Black Women must resist temptations for Interracial marriage.



## 52ndStreet (Jan 13, 2009)

I ask all black women in America, not to be seduced into interracial unions with 
men from outside their race. You are the mothers for the Black race.Don't be brainwahsed into thinking that you can love someone from outside the Black race, who is responsible for you not being able to find suitable Black male to marry. You Black women must realize, that the American society,since the days of slavery, is designed to separate the Black man from the Black woman. Don't
listen to statements like,"oh we are all the same" or "Love is colorblind", these are all lies to seduce you into assisting our oppressors,in the destruction of the 
Black race.Don't sellout the Black race by marrying a man who is not BLACK!
Think of children of mixed race parents, and the torment they will endure for the rest of their lives.Marry black, no matter what.The Black race is counting on you Black Women, stop the Sellout of your race and your people.!


----------



## roomy (Jan 13, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> I ask all black women in America, not to be seduced into interracial unions with
> men from outside their race. You are the mothers for the Black race.Don't be brainwahsed into thinking that you can love someone from outside the Black race, who is responsible for you not being able to find suitable Black male to marry. You Black women must realize, that the American society,since the days of slavery, is designed to separate the Black man from the Black woman. Don't
> listen to statements like,"oh we are all the same" or "Love is colorblind", these are all lies to seduce you into assisting our oppressors,in the destruction of the
> Black race.Don't sellout the Black race by marrying a man who is not BLACK!
> Think of children of mixed race parents, and the torment they will endure for the rest of their lives.Marry black, no matter what.The Black race is counting on you Black Women, stop the Sellout of your race and your people.!





hahahahahah... what a loony, black women need to eat as well you know and the kids need clothes.


----------



## Bootneck (Jan 13, 2009)

roomy said:


> hahahahahah... what a loony, black women need to eat as well you know and the kids need clothes.



Nah! He's just miffed that the truth is out about black men!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 13, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> I ask all black women in America, not to be seduced into interracial unions with
> men from outside their race. You are the mothers for the Black race.Don't be brainwahsed into thinking that you can love someone from outside the Black race, who is responsible for you not being able to find suitable Black male to marry. You Black women must realize, that the American society,since the days of slavery, is designed to separate the Black man from the Black woman. Don't
> listen to statements like,"oh we are all the same" or "Love is colorblind", these are all lies to seduce you into assisting our oppressors,in the destruction of the
> Black race.Don't sellout the Black race by marrying a man who is not BLACK!
> Think of children of mixed race parents, and the torment they will endure for the rest of their lives.Marry black, no matter what.The Black race is counting on you Black Women, stop the Sellout of your race and your people.!



You are a RACIST shit.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 13, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> I ask all black women in America, not to be seduced into interracial unions with
> men from outside their race. You are the mothers for the Black race.Don't be brainwahsed into thinking that you can love someone from outside the Black race, who is responsible for you not being able to find suitable Black male to marry. You Black women must realize, that the American society,since the days of slavery, is designed to separate the Black man from the Black woman. Don't
> listen to statements like,"oh we are all the same" or "Love is colorblind", these are all lies to seduce you into assisting our oppressors,in the destruction of the
> Black race.Don't sellout the Black race by marrying a man who is not BLACK!
> Think of children of mixed race parents, and the torment they will endure for the rest of their lives.Marry black, no matter what.The Black race is counting on you Black Women, stop the Sellout of your race and your people.!







This reminds me of that Obama's Mama video someone posted here.


----------



## alan1 (Jan 13, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> I ask all black women in America, not to be seduced into interracial unions with
> men from outside their race. You are the mothers for the Black race.Don't be brainwahsed into thinking that you can love someone from outside the Black race, who is responsible for you not being able to find suitable Black male to marry. You Black women must realize, that the American society,since the days of slavery, is designed to separate the Black man from the Black woman. Don't
> listen to statements like,"oh we are all the same" or "Love is colorblind", these are all lies to seduce you into assisting our oppressors,in the destruction of the
> Black race.Don't sellout the Black race by marrying a man who is not BLACK!
> *Think of children of mixed race parents, and the torment they will endure for the rest of their lives*.Marry black, no matter what.The Black race is counting on you Black Women, stop the Sellout of your race and your people.!


You mean like the torment our President Elect is going through?


----------



## disciple2184 (Jan 14, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> I ask all black women in America, not to be seduced into interracial unions with
> men from outside their race. You are the mothers for the Black race.Don't be brainwahsed into thinking that you can love someone from outside the Black race, who is responsible for you not being able to find suitable Black male to marry. You Black women must realize, that the American society,since the days of slavery, is designed to separate the Black man from the Black woman. Don't
> listen to statements like,"oh we are all the same" or "Love is colorblind", these are all lies to seduce you into assisting our oppressors,in the destruction of the
> Black race.Don't sellout the Black race by marrying a man who is not BLACK!
> Think of children of mixed race parents, and the torment they will endure for the rest of their lives.Marry black, no matter what.The Black race is counting on you Black Women, stop the Sellout of your race and your people.!



we are all individuals and will always act based on that fact.  It's crazy to expect people to think with a group mentality.  No race has or will ever achieve unity.


----------



## glockmail (Jan 14, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> ... someone from outside the Black race, who is responsible for you not being able to find suitable Black male to marry. ...


 In a nutshell, this is the problem: black men not being able to accept responsibility for their own actions.


----------



## catzmeow (Jan 14, 2009)

I love the idea that this idiot feels he is entitled to tell other people who to love & marry simply because they have the same hue of skin coloration.


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 14, 2009)

catzmeow said:


> I love the idea that this idiot feels he is entitled to tell other people who to love & marry simply because they have the same hue of skin coloration.



Besides-- I can't keep those black women off me. "Once you go black you never go back"


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 14, 2009)

this guy has the same bigoted argument in every thread he is in....the only difference between this guy and a klan member is,when they pull his hood off,he is black.....


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 14, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> I ask all black women in America, not to be seduced into interracial unions with
> men from outside their race. You are the mothers for the Black race.Don't be brainwahsed into thinking that you can love someone from outside the Black race, who is responsible for you not being able to find suitable Black male to marry. You Black women must realize, that the American society,since the days of slavery, is designed to separate the Black man from the Black woman. Don't
> listen to statements like,"oh we are all the same" or "Love is colorblind", these are all lies to seduce you into assisting our oppressors,in the destruction of the
> Black race.Don't sellout the Black race by marrying a man who is not BLACK!
> Think of children of mixed race parents, and the torment they will endure for the rest of their lives.Marry black, no matter what.The Black race is counting on you Black Women, stop the Sellout of your race and your people.!




You have got to be old, because interracial kids don't have a problem like they did back in my day.  

And black men date white women a lot more than the opposite.  But I guess that's making more black babies and that you are cool with.

Trust me, I live in/near the hood and there is no way blacks are going to go away, unless we all go away.  And black people have a much bigger problem with their kind dating whites, especially when it comes to black women dating white men.  I date black women.  Black men say, "oh hell no!" when they see us.  Can you imagine how racist that would sound if I ever did that to a white girl with a black guy?  Blacks are starting to be more racist than whites.  

There are all black neighborhoods in a lot of cities where white people do not dare go.  But there are very few suburbs where blacks aren't flocking to.  So blacks will delute the white race and at the same time keep those inner cities BLACK.  

The day inner cities/ghettos stop being 99.9% black is the day you maybe need to worry about the black race being deluted.  Until then, don't worry about it.  

Or are the latino's off limits too?  I'm always fascinated by this reverse racism stuff.


----------



## editec (Jan 14, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> *Black Women must resist temptations for Interracial marriage.*


 
I hate to break this to you 52, but this skinny white boy has dated a number of Black girls in his life.

Sweet ladies.  

But most of those could resist _anything_.... but temptation.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 14, 2009)

editec said:


> I hate to break this to you 52, but this skinny white boy has dated a number of Black girls in his life.
> 
> Sweet ladies.
> 
> But most of those could resist _anything_.... but temptation.



Ha!  I have dated 4 lovely black women in my life.  All HOT!  

I don't like it that black men think its ok to be disrespectful to us on a date but it isn't ok or acceptable for me to give a white woman/black guy a hard time when i see them walking down the street.

I think black people are more racist than whites.  Even Chris Rock says so.  He says, "who's more racist?  black people are because we hate N*$*rs too."


----------



## jillian (Jan 14, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> You have got to be old, because interracial kids don't have a problem like they did back in my day.



Does anyone even notice anymore if a kid is bi-racial? *shrug*


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 14, 2009)

jillian said:


> Does anyone even notice anymore if a kid is bi-racial? *shrug*



The only time I think of a kid as bi-racial is when their white mom is carrying them and they are clearly black.  Or visa versa.

But no.  If I see a light skinned black or a dark skinned white, I don't say, "oh he's bi-racial.  

I love it that liberals wouldn't mind if one day we all melted together into one race and at the same time, this is a racists worst nightmare.


----------



## catzmeow (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm completely in favor of bringing the worst nightmares of idiot racists into existence.  Next thing you know, white folks will be moving in next door, bringing down your property values.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 14, 2009)

jillian said:


> Does anyone even notice anymore if a kid is bi-racial? *shrug*



apparently the bigot from 52nd st. does....


----------



## Anguille (Jan 14, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> I ask all black women in America, not to be seduced into interracial unions with
> men from outside their race. You are the mothers for the Black race.Don't be brainwahsed into thinking that you can love someone from outside the Black race, who is responsible for you not being able to find suitable Black male to marry. You Black women must realize, that the American society,since the days of slavery, is designed to separate the Black man from the Black woman. Don't
> listen to statements like,"oh we are all the same" or "Love is colorblind", these are all lies to seduce you into assisting our oppressors,in the destruction of the
> Black race.Don't sellout the Black race by marrying a man who is not BLACK!
> Think of children of mixed race parents, and the torment they will endure for the rest of their lives.Marry black, no matter what.The Black race is counting on you Black Women, stop the Sellout of your race and your people.!



I say Black Women of America, help yourselves to all the white men you want. That leaves more black men for us white chicks. 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqP6Imqbs9w"]YouTube - White Boys/Black Boys - Hair[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 14, 2009)

Anguille said:


> I say Black Women of America, help yourselves to all the white men you want. That leaves more black men for us white chicks.
> YouTube - White Boys/Black Boys - Hair



ya, you swing so many ways that you want the whole rainbow to yourself.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 14, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> ya, you swing so many ways that you want the whole rainbow to yourself.


Hey, can I trade you for Will Smith?


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 14, 2009)

Anguille said:


> Hey, can I trade you for Will Smith?



hmmmm ok  and a first round draft pick too.  Deal ?


----------



## Anguille (Jan 14, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> hmmmm ok  and a first round draft pick too.  Deal ?


I don't understand sports terms but okay. Sounds fair. Who is your first pick?


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 14, 2009)

You people have a double standard.When Blacks talk about marrying blacks only,or any kind of Afrocentric ideology, we get called racist.Well,our ancestors experienced slavery,and 
we blacks in America today are the by product of a slave society.So for you white people
to say,oh "Black women marry as many White men as you want",you people have got to
be crazy, or you want to promote your melting pot philosophy.Thank God, many Blacks
are smart enough not to accept interracial marriage as an option today.Or the Black race would have disappeared a long time ago.Why are White men rejecting White Women, for Black Women?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 14, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> I ask all black women in America, not to be seduced into interracial unions with
> men from outside their race. You are the mothers for the Black race.Don't be brainwahsed into thinking that you can love someone from outside the Black race, who is responsible for you not being able to find suitable Black male to marry. You Black women must realize, that the American society,since the days of slavery, is designed to separate the Black man from the Black woman. Don't
> listen to statements like,"oh we are all the same" or "Love is colorblind", these are all lies to seduce you into assisting our oppressors,in the destruction of the
> Black race.Don't sellout the Black race by marrying a man who is not BLACK!
> Think of children of mixed race parents, and the torment they will endure for the rest of their lives.Marry black, no matter what.The Black race is counting on you Black Women, stop the Sellout of your race and your people.!


I work with a Black woman who has two children from a Black man who keeps delaying their marriage. She has confided to me that he seems to be not interested in marrying her and taking care of their children.
Another worker said to her once, jokingly: "Maybe you should start going out with White guys!" to which she replied:

"Yeah, maybe I should!".


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 14, 2009)

Anguille said:


> I don't understand sports terms but okay. Sounds fair. Who is your first pick?



Jennifer Morrison---actually the characture she plays in House.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 14, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> I work with a Black woman who has two children from a Black man who keeps delaying their marriage. She has confided to me that he seems to be not interested in marrying her and taking care of their children.
> Another worker said to her once, jokingly: "Maybe you should start going out with White guys!" to which she replied:
> 
> "Yeah, maybe I should!".



Oh sure ,everybody wants to blame black men, when White people who run the American society are at the root of Black peoples problems.Been that way ever 
since slavery days!.


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 14, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> You people have a double standard.When Blacks talk about marrying blacks only,or any kind of Afrocentric ideology, we get called racist.Well,our ancestors experienced slavery,and
> we blacks in America today are the by product of a slave society.So for you white people
> to say,oh "Black women marry as many White men as you want",you people have got to
> be crazy, or you want to promote your melting pot philosophy.Thank God, many Blacks
> are smart enough not to accept interracial marriage as an option today.Or the Black race would have disappeared a long time ago.Why are White men rejecting White Women, for Black Women?



White women are mean and unappreciative. Black women KNOW when they got a good thing. Besides--if one parent is NOT from a slave culture the kid ain't quite tarnished.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 14, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Jennifer Morrison---actually the characture she plays in House.


She doesn't look black.


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 14, 2009)

Anguille said:


> She doesn't look black.



My draft pick has to be black too  ????? Indian giver !!!


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 14, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Oh sure ,everybody wants to blame black men, when White people who run the American society are at the root of Black peoples problems.Been that way ever
> since slavery days!.





You must attend church at the Jeramiah Bullfrog Wrigheoutousness Church! Doncha?  You know he moved into a gated white community? After filling yer head with all that nonsense?


----------



## Bootneck (Jan 14, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Oh sure ,everybody wants to blame black men, when White people who run the American society are at the root of Black peoples problems.Been that way ever
> since slavery days!.



No, everyone doesn't blame all black men, only black men like you. It's black bigots like you who are at the root of black's problems! 

You keep harking back to slavery. Have you forgotten that it was black men who kidnapped their black brothers and sold them into slavery. So, you see, black bigots like you really are at the root of black's problems.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 14, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> My draft pick has to be black too  ????? Indian giver !!!


That was the deal. I trade you for a black guy, Will Smith, you get to pick the black celebrity of your choice. We are trying to mix the races here. Do your part!


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 14, 2009)

Anguille said:


> That was the deal. I trade you for a black guy, Will Smith, you get to pick the black celebrity of your choice. We are trying to mix the races here. Do your part!



And what is the results of your "mixed race agenda", well I'll tell you what you get, You get a smorgasboard, mixed up, mongrel race of people who don't know  if they are black or white!, that what you get. I have dated a few mixed up, mixed race women.They were very confused.They didn't want any thing to do with White men either.I thought that was a bit odd.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 14, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> White women are mean and unappreciative. Black women KNOW when they got a good thing. Besides--if one parent is NOT from a slave culture the kid ain't quite tarnished.



Are white Women"Mean and unappreciative, and Sarcastic"?So is this why all
you white boys are after Black women now?.Please go back to those White
unappreciatve,mean and , sarcastic women, leave our Black women alone.!


----------



## Bootneck (Jan 14, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> I have dated a few mixed up, mixed race women.They were very confused.



Yeh, they must have been. After all, no level headed woman would ever consider going out with a racist bigot who constantly talks out of his fart factory.


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 14, 2009)

Anguille said:


> That was the deal. I trade you for a black guy, Will Smith, you get to pick the black celebrity of your choice. We are trying to mix the races here. Do your part!



my choice of black celebrity AND a* first round draft pick*--she's probably not German/Swedish so it would still count as an effort at "blending".


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 14, 2009)

Bootneck said:


> Yeh, they must have been. After all, no level headed woman would ever consider going out with a racist bigot who constantly talks out of his fart factory.



Better me than you, she used to tell me that she would never sleep with a 
British Royal Commando named "Bootyneck" haha ha.
She told me you guys could never get it up long enough for her to get climax!!
hahaha Mr. Bootyonhisneck?!?


----------



## alan1 (Jan 14, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> leave our Black women alone.!


Request denied.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 14, 2009)

BatBoy said:


> Request denied.


----------



## Bootneck (Jan 14, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Better me than you, she used to tell me that she would never sleep with a
> British Royal Commando named "Bootyneck" haha ha.
> She told me you guys could never get it up long enough for her to get climax!!
> hahaha Mr. Bootyonhisneck?!?



Actually, it's Royal *Marine* Commando. And the fact is that in 350 years no woman has ever complained about the performance of a Royal Marine. Press ups and standing to attention...all part of our ethos mate.

Now what was it that white woman said about you?..............................


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 14, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Oh sure ,everybody wants to blame black men, when White people who run the American society are at the root of Black peoples problems.Been that way ever
> since slavery days!.




always blaming the white man or someone else,for YOUR problems that YOU  brought on YOURSELF....there is a black talk show host out here named Larry Elder....he calls black people like you, VICTOCRATS....always the victims...black on black crime....the white mans fault....black men leaving their families....the white mans fault.....if a black person rises above the obstacles in front of them and gets a good education, becomes fairly successful,they are an Uncle Tom,because NOW they are trying to be like the white man....black people like you 35th St. and Jessie Jackson and Al Sharpton,that is what is the root of black peoples problems,grow up you stupid fuck before its to late,and quit listening to those who are a cancer in your community.....


----------



## Anguille (Jan 14, 2009)

Does anyone else get the impression 52nd is doing a spoof?


----------



## alan1 (Jan 14, 2009)

Anguille said:


> Does anyone else get the impression 52nd is doing a spoof?



A sock puppet?


----------



## Anguille (Jan 14, 2009)

BatBoy said:


> A sock puppet?


They aren't allowed here. Apparently they have some sort of sock puppet sniffing dogs that patrol. Could just be some random troll. Or someone noticeably missing posting from the public library.

Hey Shogun!! Show your face!!!


----------



## alan1 (Jan 14, 2009)

Anguille said:


> They aren't allowed here. Apparently they have some sort of sock puppet sniffing dogs that patrol. Could just be some random troll. Or someone noticeably missing posting from the public library.
> 
> Hey Shogun!! Show your face!!!



Hey, your rep went to 101.
That's like 2 full points in 24 hours.  I think yer cheatin'.

Edited to *24* hours


----------



## Anguille (Jan 14, 2009)

BatBoy said:


> Hey, your rep went to 101.
> That's like 2 full points in 234 hours.  I think yer cheatin'.


Where have _you_ been?  It's been up and down all day!!


----------



## xsited1 (Jan 14, 2009)

This thread gave me the idea to google search 'black women'. I found this:

Black Women Need Love Too

*Did You Know. . .*
~Married People Own More Property,
~Married People Raise More Productive Children,
~Black Married Couples Earn Nearly The Same As White Married Couples!
~Married Couples are Healthier,
~Married People Live Longer!
~MARRIAGE IS THE KEY TO HAVING BLING-BLING! 
~Blacks who have never married were more likely than all other Blacks to be victims of violence

I also found this:

BLACK WOMEN WHITE MEN - Specialists in Interracial Dating

 _"Interracial Dating Only!"_


----------



## alan1 (Jan 14, 2009)

Anguille said:


> Where have _you_ been?  It's been up and down all day!!



Sometimes I have to work.
Kids in college cost a lot.


----------



## Father Time (Jan 15, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> And what is the results of your "mixed race agenda", well I'll tell you what you get, You get a smorgasboard, mixed up, mongrel race of people who don't know  if they are black or white!, that what you get.



You mean they'll stop seeing themselves as black or white and we'll rid ourselves of race distinction? Oh the horror, the absolute freaking horror, now what are racists going to get worked up about.. the Jews?


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm going to try to fuck a black woman this weekend.


----------



## catzmeow (Jan 15, 2009)

Father Time said:


> You mean they'll stop seeing themselves as black or white and we'll rid ourselves of race distinction? Oh the horror, the absolute freaking horror, now what are racists going to get worked up about.. the Jews?



Probably.  They control everything, you know.  The only way to avoid their control is to make yourself a turban out of tinfoil and wear it constantly.

Actually, the Jews are behind black women rejecting black men to marry white men.  True story.  Just ask Bill.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 15, 2009)

catzmeow said:


> Probably.  They control everything, you know.  The only way to avoid their control is to make yourself a turban out of tinfoil and wear it constantly.
> 
> Actually, the Jews are behind black women rejecting black men to marry white men.  True story.  Just ask Bill.







  is Boooosssh a Jew?


----------



## catzmeow (Jan 15, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> is Boooosssh a Jew?



No.  Boosh is a semi-innocent bictim of Jooish mind control tactics.


----------



## Red Dawn (Jan 15, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> I ask all black women in America, not to be seduced into interracial unions with
> men from outside their race. You are the mothers for the Black race.Don't be brainwahsed into thinking that you can love someone from outside the Black race, who is responsible for you not being able to find suitable Black male to marry. You Black women must realize, that the American society,since the days of slavery, is designed to separate the Black man from the Black woman. Don't
> listen to statements like,"oh we are all the same" or "Love is colorblind", these are all lies to seduce you into assisting our oppressors,in the destruction of the
> Black race.Don't sellout the Black race by marrying a man who is not BLACK!
> Think of children of mixed race parents, and the torment they will endure for the rest of their lives.Marry black, no matter what.The Black race is counting on you Black Women, stop the Sellout of your race and your people.!




Wow, that was one of the worst attempts at trolling I've ever seen.  

If you, as a white dude, want to troll as an angry black man you've got to step your game way up!   This just sucked!


----------



## Anguille (Jan 15, 2009)

BatBoy said:


> Hey, your rep went to 101.
> That's like 2 full points in 24 hours.  I think yer cheatin'.



I'll tell you how I do it but you'll have to pay me in rep.


----------



## catzmeow (Jan 15, 2009)

Anguille said:


> I'll tell you how I do it but you'll have to pay me in rep.



And that's exactly how she did it.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 15, 2009)

catzmeow said:


> And that's exactly how she did it.



  He hasn't paid me yet.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 15, 2009)

Red Dawn said:


> Wow, that was one of the worst attempts at trolling I've ever seen.
> 
> If you, as a white dude, want to troll as an angry black man you've got to step your game way up!   This just sucked!



Or maybe he lost his woman to a cracker like me.  

For some reason, black women love me.  Now when I say that, of course I mean black women who are interested in white guys, because i would say 70% of black women would NEVER date a white guy.

But that still leaves me with 30%.


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 15, 2009)

o great ...i am the only admitted bigot here?  i would never date out of my race...i do not find blacks attractive....i do not know if that is due to my upbringing....interracial dating was not considered (my age? 55)  i live in the mountains of nc...its still noticed if the child is bi racial...things are still said..bubba still yells ****** lover at white women with black babies...or worse if they are mexican babies...so it aint all love and roses out there..stop pretending it is...

this is a long on going tthing....black women were more tolerated by the whites and not seen as a threat....many whites are raised by black women ...au pairs are rare here...we still have nannies etc....deny it all you want but its out there...

so black women have been able to move more easily from the black world or whatever you want to call it...to the white world and back again....black men were left to be humble and submissive to both whites then the black woman...

you can say what you will about the black family ... but no one will say the truth... black men walked out on thier duties...just as white men have been doing for the last couple of decades....and the media certainly enforces the image with all these dna ...who is your daddy shows...makes it look like the black male..is trying to just knock up as many white ho's as he can...why do i say ho's...you know a man has 3 kids with 3 differrent women and you lay down with him without birth control??? o excuse...dumb fucking ho's is better...

i have no clue how we deal with the inner cities and that rat's nest...gangs and thugs...that is what black men have become...

now get me started on the american system where...young black males are getting police records due to things that happen in elementary school...you read that right....schools will call the police on a kid misbehaving and boom the kid suddenly has a police record...you think they do that with white kids....hell yea...poor ass white kids....face it...its as much class as race...but that is another thread


----------



## catzmeow (Jan 15, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Or maybe he lost his woman to a cracker like me.



How could any woman possibly resist Sealy.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 15, 2009)

Father Time said:


> You mean they'll stop seeing themselves as black or white and we'll rid ourselves of race distinction? Oh the horror, the absolute freaking horror, now what are racists going to get worked up about.. the Jews?



There is no such thing as a race of People with "no racial" classification.
You are either Black or White.Please spare me this bullshit you White
decendents of the Slave master, and land stealers are trying to perpetuate
about a society were no one is black or white.! I am Black! African American!
I don't need a White Woman to Marry!!,I belive in the original Black race that
had civilizations in Egypt, the Sudan, and Nigeria, long before Europeans made any significant contributions to the World.
I believe Blacks should marry other Blacks only.!I don't accept interracial marriage or relationships!. And you whites that do, should just stay out of 
the Black hoods,!we don't need you snooping around looking for Black women.
Stick to the White women.Aren't they good enough for you White Guys??


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 15, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> o great ...i am the only admitted bigot here?  i would never date out of my race...i do not find blacks attractive....i do not know if that is due to my upbringing....interracial dating was not considered (my age? 55)  i live in the mountains of nc...its still noticed if the child is bi racial...things are still said..bubba still yells ****** lover at white women with black babies...or worse if they are mexican babies...so it aint all love and roses out there..stop pretending it is...
> 
> this is a long on going tthing....black women were more tolerated by the whites and not seen as a threat....many whites are raised by black women ...au pairs are rare here...we still have nannies etc....deny it all you want but its out there...
> 
> ...



Things are getting better as far as race relations go.  You're just 20 years behind the times because you live in the mountains of NC.  I picture the movie Deliverence and you are the imbred playing the banjo.  

But I appreciate your blunt honesty.  Fortunately in the city/real world/up north, things are getting better.  Are things fair for the black community yet?  No, but things are getting better.

Obama winning the presidency did a lot for blacks. I'm so happy for them.  Now they don't feel like 2nd class citizens anymore.

Even if 40% of America is still racist.

PS.  That's how bad the GOP did.  They did so bad that racists actually voted for a black guy.


----------



## Father Time (Jan 15, 2009)

I wonder how 52nd street knows that he isn't the descendant of a slave owner.

Black Slaveowners: Free Black Slave ... - Google Book Search

There were also black Africans enslaving other black Africans.


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 15, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Things are getting better as far as race relations go.  You're just 20 years behind the times because you live in the mountains of NC.  I picture the movie Deliverence and you are the imbred playing the banjo.
> 
> _that was ga sweetie..not the mtns of nc...i have certainly traveled out of nc too...yall are fucking kidding yourself is you think its gotta all better...
> hell look at how afraid white people were if obama lost and blacks rioted...you know you hear the talk_
> ...



i wonder who they will be voting for in 4 years...?


----------



## Red Dawn (Jan 15, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Or maybe he lost his woman to a cracker like me.
> 
> For some reason, black women love me.  Now when I say that, of course I mean black women who are interested in white guys, because i would say 70% of black women would NEVER date a white guy.
> 
> But that still leaves me with 30%.



70%???

I don't know what the hell goes on in red states, rust belt states, or bible belt states.

But I've dated and asked out many women of color.  And I've never even remotely gotten the impression that very many black women won't date white dudes for racial reasons.

Now, I can understand if they don't want to date white republican dudes who revere the rebel conferderate flag, or who defend the confederate traitors.   That shit ain't cool!


----------



## alan1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Anguille said:


> He hasn't paid me yet.



Don't need to now.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 15, 2009)

BatBoy said:


> Don't need to now.


Rats!!!

I mean Bats!!!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 15, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> You are either Black or White.


your either black or white?.....what happened to the yellow race?....you know the ones who live over in asia, you know about 2 billion of them fuckers,with the slanted eyes.....


----------



## disciple2184 (Jan 15, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> You people have a double standard.When Blacks talk about marrying blacks only,or any kind of Afrocentric ideology, we get called racist.Well,our ancestors experienced slavery,and
> we blacks in America today are the by product of a slave society.So for you white people
> to say,oh "Black women marry as many White men as you want",you people have got to
> be crazy, or you want to promote your melting pot philosophy.Thank God, many Blacks
> are smart enough not to accept interracial marriage as an option today.Or the Black race would have disappeared a long time ago.Why are White men rejecting White Women, for Black Women?



Your ancestors sold you into slavery and African Kings and Merchants benefited from slavery.  Blacks marrying only Blacks means the std rates of others should stay down,


----------



## Godboy (Jan 16, 2009)

> I belive in the original Black race that
> had civilizations in Egypt, the Sudan, and Nigeria, long before Europeans made any significant contributions to the World.



Yeah, and what have you done lately? Black people reach for the distant past to find examples of their supposed superior culture (much like the muslim world does), because they havent done anything worth mentioning in modern times. While i in no way would suggest that because your skin is black, you are somehow lesser, but i would say that black culture, if it ever was superior, it certainly isnt today. There is little, to nothing, for black culture in the US to be proud of today and its irritating when i hear black people blame me for their endless short comings, simply because im white.

Spare me the "proud african queen" bit, and just concentrate on using protection when you have sex, and for all you "Gs" out there, you clowns need to get a grip and start taking responsibility when you get a girl pregnant, and all you tough "gangstas" who are all worked up about getting respect, you have to earn respect dipshit. Enough with the overblown personas already! Theres alot of people who need to face reality before the black community can get themselves out of the mess they're in.

...and for all you black people who are NOT a bunch of retards with an overblown sense of self worth, or dead beat dads, or criminals, im sorry all these dumbasses make you look bad. Normal black people deserve respect as much anyone else, but those other idiots....


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 16, 2009)

Godboy said:


> Yeah, and what have you done lately? Black people reach for the distant past to find examples of their supposed superior culture (much like the muslim world does), because they havent done anything worth mentioning in modern times. While i in no way would suggest that because your skin is black, you are somehow lesser, but i would say that black culture, if it ever was superior, it certainly isnt today. There is little, to nothing, for black culture in the US to be proud of today and its irritating when i hear black people blame me for their endless short comings, simply because im white.
> 
> Spare me the "proud african queen" bit, and just concentrate on using protection when you have sex, and for all you "Gs" out there, you clowns need to get a grip and start taking responsibility when you get a girl pregnant, and all you tough "gangstas" who are all worked up about getting respect, you have to earn respect dipshit. Enough with the overblown personas already! Theres alot of people who need to face reality before the black community can get themselves out of the mess they're in.
> 
> ...and for all you black people who are NOT a bunch of retards with an overblown sense of self worth, or dead beat dads, or criminals, im sorry all these dumbasses make you look bad. Normal black people deserve respect as much anyone else, but those other idiots....



And you Godboy white boys bare no reponsibility for Black peoples condition in America?,what about all those years of forced free labor that you and your 
ancestors benefited from,? aren't you Godboy white boys benefiting from 
forcing black people to work without paying them.!And still reaping the benefits that have now quadrupled into billions of American dollars?.
I just hate when you white homo marriage cracker boys, try to lay all the blaime on Black people.You homo's broke a lot stuff, don't ask us to fix
the mess that you people created.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 16, 2009)

> And you Godboy white boys bare no reponsibility for Black peoples condition in America?,what about all those years of forced free labor that you and your
> ancestors benefited from,? aren't you Godboy white boys benefiting from
> forcing black people to work without paying them.!And still reaping the benefits that have now quadrupled into billions of American dollars?.
> I just hate when you white homo marriage cracker boys, try to lay all the blaime on Black people.You homo's broke a lot stuff, don't ask us to fix
> the mess that you people created.



Anything i benifit from today, you benifit from as well, so lets not pretend im sitting on a million dollars because some guy in the past sold some slaves. No living white man today bares any responsibility for how blacks were used as slaves in the past, so you sound like a fucking idiot when you make this connection.


Now fool, lets talk about my ancestors. They werent slave owners, because they immigrated in the early 1900s, LONG after slavery was abolished. The fact is, there are very few people living in the US today who didnt immigrate here after World War 1 and World War 2, or they are children of people who did.

Your grasp on history and how it relates to today is pathetic. Go read a book, drop the homophobic racist insults, and for the sake of the reputation of black people world wide, please just shut your mouth.


----------



## mightypeon (Jan 16, 2009)

You know, in history the US always accepted one immigrant group as "same" while excluding another one.
In the beginning there were Brits.
The Brits discriminated German based immigrants, that was until the Irish came in. Then the Brits decided that "compared to the filthly Irish, Germans are totally civilized!". Soon, other immigrant groups came. Round by round, Italo Americans, Indians, Irish, Russians and I would say even East Asians were accepted as a part of the "cultural mainstream". However there was always an unlucky group that was excluded. For a long time this group was the blacks. No the "You Suck" position seems to change to the Mexicans, so the Blacks can "finally" join the mainstream.

What the Mexican society has to hope for are immigrants from Arabia I think.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 16, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> There is no such thing as a race of People with "no racial" classification.
> You are either Black or White.Please spare me this bullshit you White
> decendents of the Slave master, and land stealers are trying to perpetuate
> about a society were no one is black or white.! I am Black! African American!
> ...






Oh believe me, you will never find me in the black hoods! Nope! You've convinced me.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 16, 2009)

Harry Dresden said:


> your either black or white?.....what happened to the yellow race?....you know the ones who live over in asia, you know about 2 billion of them fuckers,with the slanted eyes.....








  don't disturb his la la land..


----------



## alan1 (Jan 16, 2009)

mightypeon said:


> You know, in history the US always accepted one immigrant group as "same" while excluding another one.
> In the beginning there were Brits.
> The Brits discriminated German based immigrants, that was until the Irish came in. Then the Brits decided that "compared to the filthly Irish, Germans are totally civilized!". Soon, other immigrant groups came. Round by round, Italo Americans, Indians, Irish, Russians and I would say even East Asians were accepted as a part of the "cultural mainstream". However there was always an unlucky group that was excluded. For a long time this group was the blacks. No the "You Suck" position seems to change to the Mexicans, so the Blacks can "finally" join the mainstream.
> 
> What the Mexican society has to hope for are immigrants from Arabia I think.



Is it just me, or are the Hispanics surpassing the blacks in accomplishing the American dream?
Just like the Irish, Koreans, Indians, Vietnamese, Chinese, Russians, Pakistani, etc etc?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 16, 2009)

mightypeon said:


> You know, in history the US always accepted one immigrant group as "same" while excluding another one.
> In the beginning there were Brits.
> The Brits discriminated German based immigrants, that was until the Irish came in. Then the Brits decided that "compared to the filthly Irish, Germans are totally civilized!". Soon, other immigrant groups came. Round by round, Italo Americans, Indians, Irish, Russians and I would say even East Asians were accepted as a part of the "cultural mainstream". However there was always an unlucky group that was excluded. For a long time this group was the blacks. No the "You Suck" position seems to change to the Mexicans, so the Blacks can "finally" join the mainstream.
> 
> What the Mexican society has to hope for are immigrants from Arabia I think.


so in other words.,..EVERYONE HAS TO PAY THEIR DUES....


----------



## Godboy (Jan 16, 2009)

> Is it just me, or are the Hispanics surpassing the blacks in accomplishing the American dream?



Of course they are, but thats because they dont share the same massive cultural problem that black people have. Mexicans, much like everyone else, take care of their children. Theres alot to be said about having parents around.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 17, 2009)

Godboy said:


> Of course they are, but thats because they dont share the same massive cultural problem that black people have. Mexicans, much like everyone else, take care of their children. Theres alot to be said about having parents around.



some of them do.....go to parts of LA and tell me that those 15-16 year olds running around shooting each are being watched by their parents.....


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 17, 2009)

Godboy said:


> Anything i benifit from today, you benifit from as well, so lets not pretend im sitting on a million dollars because some guy in the past sold some slaves. No living white man today bares any responsibility for how blacks were used as slaves in the past, so you sound like a fucking idiot when you make this connection.
> 
> 
> Now fool, lets talk about my ancestors. They werent slave owners, because they immigrated in the early 1900s, LONG after slavery was abolished. The fact is, there are very few people living in the US today who didnt immigrate here after World War 1 and World War 2, or they are children of people who did.
> ...



Oh yes, this is the line you White cracker jacks are running now.My ancestors
never owned slaves, they came over in some huge European cracker swarm,
but you immigrant crackers reaped those same American benefits, that the White slave owner families received.Weather you owned slaves or not, all 
whites did benefit, and are still benefiting in todays America.
And I am not Homophobic, I just feel it is another sick perverted part 
of White America that you people seem be trying to condone or legalize.
Thank God , the Homosexual life style has never been accepted in the Black 
community.

And yes I have read a lot of books on history,And you white people have been, at the Murdering, raping ,pillaging and looting side of history.


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 17, 2009)

dumb thread


----------



## alan1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Harry Dresden said:


> some of them do.....go to parts of LA and tell me that those 15-16 year olds running around shooting each are being watched by their parents.....



Are those the successful ones?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 17, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> I ask all black women in America, not to be seduced into interracial unions with
> men from outside their race. You are the mothers for the Black race.Don't be brainwahsed into thinking that you can love someone from outside the Black race, who is responsible for you not being able to find suitable Black male to marry. You Black women must realize, that the American society,since the days of slavery, is designed to separate the Black man from the Black woman. Don't
> listen to statements like,"oh we are all the same" or "Love is colorblind", these are all lies to seduce you into assisting our oppressors,in the destruction of the
> Black race.Don't sellout the Black race by marrying a man who is not BLACK!
> Think of children of mixed race parents, and the torment they will endure for the rest of their lives.Marry black, no matter what.The Black race is counting on you Black Women, stop the Sellout of your race and your people.!



I think I just threw up a little in my mouth.

I am now overwhelmed with pity for a man who is such an incredibly undesirable loser that his only hope of getting a date is appealing to racial guilt.  Talk about a huge neon sign over your head saying, "I'm fat, poor, impotent, and smell bad!"


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 17, 2009)

Cecilie1200 said:


> I think I just threw up a little in my mouth.
> 
> I am now overwhelmed with pity for a man who is such an incredibly undesirable loser that his only hope of getting a date is appealing to racial guilt.  Talk about a huge neon sign over your head saying, "I'm fat, poor, impotent, and smell bad!"



he has no doubt been rejected by black woman all his life......and fellow black men push him around the circle when they see him....rejected by your own kind....no wonder he is so bitter.....


----------



## michiganFats (Jan 18, 2009)

I hope this movement doesn't gain any traction. How am I ever going to nail Halle Berry if she won't hang with white guys?


----------



## Bootneck (Jan 18, 2009)

michiganFats said:


> I hope this movement doesn't gain any traction. How am I ever going to nail Halle Berry if she won't hang with white guys?



Hey, you've no worries. Halle prefers white boys!


----------



## jodylee (Jan 18, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> I ask all black women in America, not to be seduced into interracial unions with
> men from outside their race. You are the mothers for the Black race.Don't be brainwahsed into thinking that you can love someone from outside the Black race, who is responsible for you not being able to find suitable Black male to marry. You Black women must realize, that the American society,since the days of slavery, is designed to separate the Black man from the Black woman. Don't
> listen to statements like,"oh we are all the same" or "Love is colorblind", these are all lies to seduce you into assisting our oppressors,in the destruction of the
> Black race.Don't sellout the Black race by marrying a man who is not BLACK!
> Think of children of mixed race parents, and the torment they will endure for the rest of their lives.Marry black, no matter what.The Black race is counting on you Black Women, stop the Sellout of your race and your people.!



the mixing of genes is acually healthy,  look at the opposite or  just ask your sister/mother or what ever you call her, why you have six fingers and a small tail. 
white genes are recesive so the more white dudes black chicks get with the less white there is. 
you poor little freak of nature.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 18, 2009)

> Oh yes, this is the line you White cracker jacks are running now.My ancestors
> never owned slaves, they came over in some huge European cracker swarm,
> but you immigrant crackers reaped those same American benefits, that the White slave owner families received.Weather you owned slaves or not, all
> whites did benefit, and are still benefiting in todays America.



Oh yeah? Provide proof of your claim. In what way have i benifitted from slavery? I mean lets face it, if you have proof, then you should have no trouble providing it, but if you dont have proof of this, are you trying to fool me, or you trying to fool YOURSELF??


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 18, 2009)

Godboy said:


> Oh yeah? Provide proof of your claim. In what way have i benifitted from slavery? I mean lets face it, if you have proof, then you should have no trouble providing it, but if you dont have proof of this, are you trying to fool me, or you trying to fool YOURSELF??



Just look at the south, were slavery was legal a few hundred years ago.
Whites live better in the south than the Blacks that live in the South.Just 
drive through any White neighborhood in the south, and then drive through
a black southern neighborhood. The White southeners' own most or all of the businesses.Will this be enough proof for you?.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 18, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Oh yes, this is the line you White cracker jacks are running now.My ancestors
> never owned slaves, they came over in some huge European cracker swarm,
> but you immigrant crackers reaped those same American benefits, that the White slave owner families received.Weather you owned slaves or not, all
> whites did benefit, and are still benefiting in todays America.
> ...




right! on budrow. so what happened in Rawanda and Darfur! doyathink
http://abesha.wordpress.com/2008/08/21/genocide-in-africa-will-it-ever-stop/


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 18, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Just look at the south, were slavery was legal a few hundred years ago.
> Whites live better in the south than the Blacks that live in the South.Just
> drive through any White neighborhood in the south, and then drive through
> a black southern neighborhood. The White southeners' own most or all of the businesses.Will this be enough proof for you?.



5-2....any black living in this country has benefited from slavery,including YOU.....the blacks in this country live better than most blacks anywhere,the black folkes in this country should actually thank their lucky stars that their ancestors were among those captured and brought here,otherwise you would still be living over there,very possibly in horrific conditions,with leaders like Mugabe.....remember the poor over there dont have cell phones,i-pods 300 dollar Nikes and running water.....


----------



## Bootneck (Jan 20, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Black race.Don't sellout the Black race by marrying a man who is not BLACK!
> Think of children of mixed race parents, and the torment they will endure for the rest of their lives.Marry black, no matter what.The Black race is counting on you Black Women, stop the Sellout of your race and your people.!



Oh well 52nd cul-de-sac! This must be a black day for you ('scuse the pun)! You'll now have a president of mixed race.

Somehow I suspect this demonstrates what a pileof bigoted, senseless garbage you spew out from that fart factory of yours.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 20, 2009)

Bootneck said:


> Oh well 52nd cul-de-sac! This must be a black day for you ('scuse the pun)! You'll now have a president of mixed race.
> 
> Somehow I suspect this demonstrates what a pileof bigoted, senseless garbage you spew out from that fart factory of yours.



We need a All Black President. Not some one who's mother was a White Woman!, and father was Black. All Black! We don't need to promote the mixed race agenda.!!


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 22, 2009)

michiganFats said:


> I hope this movement doesn't gain any traction. How am I ever going to nail Halle Berry if she won't hang with white guys?



Halle Berry is half-white, so maybe you could just talk her into oral sex or something?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 22, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> We need a All Black President. Not some one who's mother was a White Woman!, and father was Black. All Black! We don't need to promote the mixed race agenda.!!



I wasn't aware that "mixed race" was an organized activist group, much less with an agenda.  Do they also have matching jackets and a secret handshake?


----------



## nia588 (Jan 24, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> I ask all black women in America, not to be seduced into interracial unions with
> men from outside their race. You are the mothers for the Black race.Don't be brainwahsed into thinking that you can love someone from outside the Black race, who is responsible for you not being able to find suitable Black male to marry. You Black women must realize, that the American society,since the days of slavery, is designed to separate the Black man from the Black woman. Don't
> listen to statements like,"oh we are all the same" or "Love is colorblind", these are all lies to seduce you into assisting our oppressors,in the destruction of the
> Black race.Don't sellout the Black race by marrying a man who is not BLACK!
> Think of children of mixed race parents, and the torment they will endure for the rest of their lives.Marry black, no matter what.The Black race is counting on you Black Women, stop the Sellout of your race and your people.!



ROFL!

first of all if you are going to be telling anybody to marry their own kind you need to tell black men this. because many black are going outside their race leaving many black women single.

2nd of all as a black woman i find you post just disgusting. if i choose to be with a white,hispanic,asian, arab man it's my choice there is nothing wrong with marrying outside of your race. and it is possible to love outside of one's race. we are all human beings. i believe love in color blind. love is only color struck would people let it be an issue and who are bigots.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 24, 2009)

nia588 said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > I ask all black women in America, not to be seduced into interracial unions with
> ...



Typical brainwashed,soap opra watching black female attitude . I sure you realize, that these same white men, that you are choosing to be with, are decendents of the same white men that raped and killed Black women during slavery. And yes there is lots wrong with marrying outside the Black Race. Which by the way, has enough white genes in some of us
already. This is one of the main reasons why we have 16 different shades of Black, with in 
the Black race. And misguided, Black women such as you, want to mix up your genes once  again with these disrepectful caucasians slave catchers!?Well let me tell you miss Sell out,
love has a color, its the Black and the Brown women that I love, and  lot if these white boys
are after them also.And Race matters,I'am sure you have heard of a book by a Black brohter named Cornell West.

I feel what you are saying about marrying outside your race, is disgusting. I guess if you 
sleep with enough white men, you may one day wake up and find that your skin will no longer be Black or Brown, but white.Would you be happy, if that gene for white ness made  you white,?eventually.It can Happen.! I think black women like you are just lost, and traitors to the Black race.Women like you ,your day will coming one day in the Future.
Black men are no longer going allow our women to parade around with White men!,like 
everything is all O.K., every thing is not O.K. in Black America.!!

P.S. I do tell Black men to marry Black women also.


----------



## Toro (Jan 24, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to break this to you 52, but this skinny white boy has dated a number of Black girls in his life.
> ...


----------



## Said1 (Jan 24, 2009)

You were rejected by all the deaf/  blind and paralyzed from the neck down girls, too?  Bitches. 

 Poor Toro.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 24, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > That was the deal. I trade you for a black guy, Will Smith, you get to pick the black celebrity of your choice. We are trying to mix the races here. Do your part!
> ...



Actually, the result of our "mixed race agenda" is that we cut pinheaded losers like YOU out of the gene pool entirely, since no one has to feel compelled to actually have sex with, much less get pregnant by, such inferior mutant sperm.

And by the way, the rest of us don't NEED to "know if we're white or black", because none of us are so pathetically lacking in points of pride that the biggest accomplishment in our lives is the ability to produce skin pigment.  That would just be you.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 24, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> o great ...i am the only admitted bigot here?  i would never date out of my race...i do not find blacks attractive....i do not know if that is due to my upbringing....interracial dating was not considered (my age? 55)  i live in the mountains of nc...its still noticed if the child is bi racial...things are still said..bubba still yells ****** lover at white women with black babies...or worse if they are mexican babies...so it aint all love and roses out there..stop pretending it is...



Well, I don't generally date black men - or I didn't before I was married - but it wasn't because I had anything against dating "outside my race".  I just didn't meet any I was attracted to who happened to be single.  Probably would have been a different story if I lived in a part of the country with a larger black population.  As it happens, I married a Chinese man.

Maybe you ought to try moving.  One of my nephews is black, as is my grandson, and while I'm sure people do notice, since they'd have to be blind not to, no one's ever been nasty about it that I've ever heard of.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 24, 2009)

Godboy said:


> > Is it just me, or are the Hispanics surpassing the blacks in accomplishing the American dream?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are, but thats because they dont share the same massive cultural problem that black people have. Mexicans, much like everyone else, take care of their children. Theres alot to be said about having parents around.



There's also a lot to be said for being willing to work for what you want, instead of whining and complaining and pointing fingers with one hand while begging with the other.  There was a time when American blacks were making strides toward the American dream through hard work and responsibility, the way other ethnicities have done and are doing now, but then a lot of them got derailed into victimhood.  Many of them, though, still continue to make it, and just never get mentioned because they don't fit the necessary political template.


----------



## nia588 (Jan 25, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> *Typical brainwashed,soap opra watching black female attitude . I sure you realize, that these same white men, that you are choosing to be with, are decendents of the same white men that raped and killed Black women during slavery.* And yes there is lots wrong with marrying outside the Black Race. Which by the way, has enough white genes in some of us
> already. This is one of the main reasons why we have 16 different shades of Black, with in
> the Black race. And misguided, Black women such as you, want to mix up your genes once  again with these disrepectful caucasians slave catchers!?Well let me tell you miss Sell out,
> love has a color, its the Black and the Brown women that I love, and  lot if these white boys
> ...



LOL!

you have got some backwards ideas man. you need to stay off 52nd street and go see the world and get educated.

you say im a typical soap opera watching black woman?well first off i don't watch soap operas. 2nd of all just because someone's ancestors did something wrong doesn't mean that person is going to be awful. by the way did you know there was a time when blacks owned slaves themselves. so you could be a descendant of a black slave owner and don't even know it. so does that mean black women should avoid you for something that a family member did 100's of years ago? and not all whites had slaves.

3rd of all, love is color blinded. only racist people like you label love with a race. my brother is married to a caucasian woman and they got married because they loved each other. and they are still together.

4th of all just because im with a man of a different race doesn't mean i hate my own skin color. i love my beautiful skin thank you very much. and i wouldn't give anything up to change it. if im with a white man it's because i love him not because im obsessed with being white.

lastly im not lost. im very much guided in my like. nor am i a traitor. im proud of my black heritage. and just because i think love in color blind doesn't mean i've betrayed my race.

you are the one that is lost. it's 2009 and you are still spouting out such racist and backwards ideas. the world is always changing. people are marrying into different races all the time.

and by the way there is no white or black America. there is just one America. and that America includes every race and every color.


----------



## B94 (Jan 25, 2009)

Nia588
You go girl!!!


----------



## Neubarth (Jan 25, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> I ask all black women in America, not to be seduced into interracial unions with
> men from outside their race. You are the mothers for the Black race.Don't be brainwahsed into thinking that you can love someone from outside the Black race, who is responsible for you not being able to find suitable Black male to marry. You Black women must realize, that the American society,since the days of slavery, is designed to separate the Black man from the Black woman. Don't
> listen to statements like,"oh we are all the same" or "Love is colorblind", these are all lies to seduce you into assisting our oppressors,in the destruction of the
> Black race.Don't sellout the Black race by marrying a man who is not BLACK!
> Think of children of mixed race parents, and the torment they will endure for the rest of their lives.Marry black, no matter what.The Black race is counting on you Black Women, stop the Sellout of your race and your people.!



BULLSHIT!  There is no such thing as a pure black.  There is such a thing as a predominantly black person who looks to be very ethnically central African, but even they are a mixture of genes from everywhere.  Such is the reality of mankind. 
We have always had mass migrations of people.
All regions of the Earth have had migrations into and out of them, and thus the gene pool of mankind is constantly mixing.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 25, 2009)

nia588 said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > *Typical brainwashed,soap opra watching black female attitude . I sure you realize, that these same white men, that you are choosing to be with, are decendents of the same white men that raped and killed Black women during slavery.* And yes there is lots wrong with marrying outside the Black Race. Which by the way, has enough white genes in some of us
> ...



Like I said Ms. Nia, you are one of these bugged out,brainwahsed, soap opraed out Black female, that 
has this warped view of some utopian America, that only exists on T.V. , or in fairy tail. Let me be blunt
with you. The white race has an agenda for the destruction of the Black race. Just as they
came to America, and almost eliminated the Indian race, and took their land. I don't hear to many American Indian Women rushing to marry massa White man. Only you misguided brainwahsed ,soap opra out Black females.I never see any America Indian Woman walking around the reservation, with a white male, telling the Indian men,"Oh well, you Indian Men 
can't tell me who to marry,lets just forget about how many of us Indians these White people murdered,or how much land they stole from us, my love is color blind"!.Do you see
how insane your argument sounds Ms. Nia. You sound like one of those desparate Black
females thats just concerened about getting what ever she can from the White man. Who has no moral sense of history , or what race, or shared heritage from which she came. 
Its black women like you, that just makes the other decent proud African American women 
look bad. Please read a book called the "Issis Papers" by a Dr. phd , Francis cress Welsing.
It will give you greater insight into the point Iam trying to get across to you.
And please try to stay Black and keep the  Black in the Black race. I don't know about you,
but I an not for this smorgasboard, mixmash mongrel race agenda O.K.!

Oh, Yes, by the way, there is Black , and White and Brown and Yellow in Ameirca,! and the the 16 other shades of Black, that were created during slavery.And many black people are not
to happy, with those strange skin tones!.


----------



## Neubarth (Jan 25, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Oh, Yes, by the way, there is Black , and White and Brown and Yellow in Ameirca,! and the the 16 other shades of Black, that were created during slavery.And many black people are not
> to happy, with those strange skin tones!.




More gross ignorance on your part.  If you go to Africa, you will see every shade of skin. Skin coloration has nothing to do with being African.  Some of the darkest people on earth are officially Caucasian.  They come from India and have darker skin that the darkest Ibo tribesman (The Ibo are considered the blackest of the black in Africa, but are outblacked by subcontinent Indians.)  

The average American Indian by the way is about 25% Caucasian.  So they have bred with "white men" and "white women"  When it comes to race, there are no absolutes.

The racists dislike the Blacks because they point to the low average IQ scores of the Blacks. Supposedly the American Black average is 85.  If that is true, then there might be a reason why there are so few blacks in management.  

If that is really the problem, go raise your IQ and then try for upper level management. If there is any validity to that IQ stuff, I suspect that Black women are trying to breed white because they want to raise the IQ of their children.  If that is what they believe then, More power to them.  To each his own.  All I know for certain is that ther are a heck of a lot of beautiful mixed race people on this planet.

My first serious girlfriend was a black Puerto Rican Girl of 17.  Boy was she pretty (Indian, Spanish and mostly Black).  My first fiancee was a Mexican girl of Moorish (North African) ancestry via Spain.  Again, a most beautiful woman.  I used her name in my first book to honor her.  Her maiden name was Medina the second most holy city to the Islamics, of whom there are many in Africa.  

The Islamics were the ones who established the slave trade in Africa and they were the first ones to sell African Slaves to the Americas for the plantations.

You have got to wake up to the reality that there are no set standards for the races.  Europeans vary from dark complected in the South to blond and light skinned in the North.  Slender and light bodied in the West to broad an heavy bodied in the East. Africans vary from light complected in the north to very dark in the mid continent to light brown in the south.  They look like slender Caucasians in the east (Somalia, Ethiopia, Kenya...) and broad beefy people in the west. (Nigeria, Congo, ...)  So what type of African are you?  What is your IQ? Does it matter?  Could you be African with green eyes?  Do you think that all the Africans with light skin should leave your continent?  Are the light skinned Africans half breeds, or are the dark skinned people inbred? Do you have any of the answers.


----------



## nia588 (Jan 26, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Like I said Ms. Nia, you are one of these bugged out,brainwahsed, soap opraed out Black female, that
> has this warped view of some utopian America, that only exists on T.V. , or in fairy tail. Let me be blunt
> with you. The white race has an agenda for the destruction of the Black race. Just as they
> came to America, and almost eliminated the Indian race, and took their land. I don't hear to many American Indian Women rushing to marry massa White man. Only you misguided brainwahsed ,soap opra out Black females.I never see any America Indian Woman walking around the reservation, with a white male, telling the Indian men,"Oh well, you Indian Men
> ...



no where in my posts did i say i was rushing out for a white man. i don't care what race my spouse is all that matters is he's a good man. im not purposely going out looking for a white man. but if a find a man who's good to me and i love him but happens to be white im not going to let his skin color get in the way of my relationship with him. same goes for a black man. if he's good to me and loves me then im not going to give second thoughts to marrying him and marrying outside your race doesn't automatically mean the man is white. i know a lot blacks who are married to asians and hispanics.

and by the way there are tons of native american women who marry outside their race.


----------



## nia588 (Jan 26, 2009)

Neubarth said:


> More gross ignorance on your part.  If you go to Africa, you will see every shade of skin. Skin coloration has nothing to do with being African.  Some of the darkest people on earth are officially Caucasian.  They come from India and have darker skin that the darkest Ibo tribesman (The Ibo are considered the blackest of the black in Africa, but are outblacked by subcontinent Indians.)
> 
> The average American Indian by the way is about 25% Caucasian.  So they have bred with "white men" and "white women"  When it comes to race, there are no absolutes.
> 
> ...



this guy obviously has never been to Africa. i've travelled to various parts of Africa and you see Africans with different shades as well. in fact in every race you'll find different shades of people. no race of people is pure.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 26, 2009)

nia588 said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said Ms. Nia, you are one of these bugged out,brainwahsed, soap opraed out Black female, that
> ...



Well I can tell you, I will never marry outside my Black race.! I feel it is the Blackness and 
the Browness, that makes Black and brown people beautiful.Black is Beautiful, brown is beautiful. I feel the beauty of the black race if compromised, when it is mixed with other races. I mean if you look at the Dog breeders, mixed breeds are called "Muts", and are less
valuble than the the "Pure" breed Dogs.This is a known fact. I feel the same can be said for us Humans.Pure breed Black people are more desireable. I would never marry into 
a race that has done so much damage to the Black race, as the White race has done to 
us.And its not about forgetting the past or forgiveing.It is what is still being done to us as a people.We must remember the black woman is the mother of the Black Race!.This is a
very important responsibility,that should not be taken lightly.Black women are the mothers
of the future.They should not abdicate that responsibility, by marrying out side the Black race.!


----------



## nia588 (Jan 27, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Well I can tell you, I will never marry outside my Black race.! I feel it is the Blackness and
> the Browness, that makes Black and brown people beautiful.Black is Beautiful, brown is beautiful. I feel the beauty of the black race if compromised, when it is mixed with other races. I mean if you look at the Dog breeders, mixed breeds are called "Muts", and are less
> valuble than the the "Pure" breed Dogs.This is a known fact. I feel the same can be said for us Humans.Pure breed Black people are more desireable. I would never marry into
> a race that has done so much damage to the Black race, as the White race has done to
> ...



that horrible you would refer to mixed race kids as mutts. really awful. you are no better than kkk member. and there are no pure black people. i bet if you took a reliable genetics test you would find you have native American and European blood in you. no race is pure and this is a scientific fact.

you need an education. you have been hanging with those crackheads on 52nd st too long.


----------



## jodylee (Jan 27, 2009)

the human race has been mixing for thousands of years and to talk about purety of race is nonsense. to say whites are trying to erradicate blacks by breeding is also a huge pile of dog do, white genes are resecive, i.e it is the white genes that will eventually die out by mixing. watch this british documentry, it gives a good example of how we are all mixed already.

[ame=http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=SlTks9toOmQ]YouTube - Are You 100% English? 1/5[/ame]


----------



## B94 (Jan 27, 2009)

A very interesting video. Makes me want to have my DNA checked.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 27, 2009)

nia588 said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Well I can tell you, I will never marry outside my Black race.! I feel it is the Blackness and
> ...


You are right, there are whites from Scottland, and Carribean,indians and Indians for India
and Black Africans in my genetic back ground.I am Jamaican. But I did a lot of research on Genetics.And found out that Black genes are always dominant over white recessive genes,the white genes I read also carry a lot of defects.

So, I deceided to stay within the Black race, when it comes to choosing a mate.
It is a scientific, and aesthetic choice.I am sure you understand.?


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 27, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> nia588 said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



Just don't hog em all , dude. Us white dudes are in with the multicultural stuff nowadays.


----------



## William Joyce (Jan 27, 2009)

Neubarth said:


> You have got to wake up to the reality that there are no set standards for the races.



Uh huh.

Try walking through Harlem and announcing yourself as black.

Then get back to us.


----------



## cunclusion (Jan 28, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> i have no clue how we deal with the inner cities and that rat's nest...gangs and thugs...that is what black men have become...



I have information about this issue the reason some black men become thugs is to impress women. Women want men with money and that look. I have seen it first hand in the inner city black women dont pay me any attention even look down on me. But out in the suburbs its a different story black women appreciate a black man with class and education. 

Now here is my story. 

I went to Best Buy brought a couple of movies. The man in front of me dressed like a thug got treated with respect by this black woman but when I came up there I even said hello and how are you doing. She sneered at me then threw my change on the counter could  not even put it in my hand I never seen or met this person first time going to this best buy in months.


----------



## jgbkab (Jan 28, 2009)

cunclusion said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > i have no clue how we deal with the inner cities and that rat's nest...gangs and thugs...that is what black men have become...
> ...



That's only partly true. A lot of women want someone that can protect them. They have different qualities that they look for. Inner city women and suburban women USUALLY want different things in a man.


----------



## cunclusion (Jan 28, 2009)

jgbkab said:


> That's only partly true. A lot of women want someone that can protect them. They have different qualities that they look for. Inner city women and suburban women USUALLY want different things in a man.




So basically women dont think a man in a suit can defend them like a man in baggy pants and a hoodie?


----------



## manu1959 (Jan 28, 2009)

jillian said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > You have got to be old, because interracial kids don't have a problem like they did back in my day.
> ...



nope....it was hardly mentioned during this presidential campaign.....


----------



## jgbkab (Jan 28, 2009)

cunclusion said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> > That's only partly true. A lot of women want someone that can protect them. They have different qualities that they look for. Inner city women and suburban women USUALLY want different things in a man.
> ...



No, just the ones that go for the baggy pants instead of a suit.


----------



## jodylee (Jan 30, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> nia588 said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



there is no such thing as defects when it comes to genes, just variants or mutations, this is how evolution works. and there is variants in black and white genes.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 31, 2009)

jodylee said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > nia588 said:
> ...



A mutation is a "defect", and Whites have more mutations or defects than Blacks.Do more 
research into the over 260 diffrent genetic defects or mutation whites carry in their genes.


----------



## ProfessorG2 (Feb 2, 2009)

You want to know what women want?  I have no fuckin idea, but this lady does!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XA0TTfqFZg8]YouTube - OBAMA GIRLS MAMA[/ame]​


----------



## Swoop187 (Feb 12, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> I ask all black women in America, not to be seduced into interracial unions with
> men from outside their race. You are the mothers for the Black race.Don't be brainwahsed into thinking that you can love someone from outside the Black race, who is responsible for you not being able to find suitable Black male to marry. You Black women must realize, that the American society,since the days of slavery, is designed to separate the Black man from the Black woman. Don't
> listen to statements like,"oh we are all the same" or "Love is colorblind", these are all lies to seduce you into assisting our oppressors,in the destruction of the
> Black race.Don't sellout the Black race by marrying a man who is not BLACK!
> Think of children of mixed race parents, and the torment they will endure for the rest of their lives.Marry black, no matter what.The Black race is counting on you Black Women, stop the Sellout of your race and your people.!



Get over your self!

I'm so sick of the black VS the world ideology. 

The truth is you're to weak to join society so you must fight it by brainwashing your selves into thinking everyone hates you and their is a "conspiracy" to do away with the black race. 

Maybe black woman are sick of some of the black males excuses and conspiracies as to why they can be productive in society. Lets not forget that black woman are 10x more likely to attend college then black males and maybe that has something to do with it?

I dont think some college educated black woman wants anything to do with a useless black freeloader when she made it in life. 

Some blacks feel entitled, the truth is liberals might tell you that but the reality is you have to earn a woman and you have to earn a decent life!


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 12, 2009)

Swoop187 said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > I ask all black women in America, not to be seduced into interracial unions with
> ...



All I know is that it takes a Black man and a black woman to produce a Black child.
So all you people trying to promote that mixed race of smorgasboard people,
you gonna have a lot of questions to answer.No one really respects muts, or a people
who are confused, and don't know what race to truly identify with.!


----------



## Swoop187 (Feb 12, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Swoop187 said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



Who cares really?

If you want to preserve the black race then black men need to make them selves more attractable to black woman. 

Like I said no smart black woman wants a bum.. 

The truth is this has less to do with race and more to do with class.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 12, 2009)

Swoop187 said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Swoop187 said:
> ...



So all Black men are bums, and mighty Whity man is supposed to replace black men.
Well a lot of black men are not going to allow you white boys to steal our Women.!
So  you Black Women and White men that are couples, beware!Watch your friging Backs.!!


----------



## No_Promises1987 (Feb 12, 2009)

That is really sad,  to refer to people as "mutts' ( I don't think it is fare to do that to animals either...lol before I am corrected...um non-human animals  ...being we all animals..) Imagine people reading this board that are with a white and black parent, does anyone care how they feel?

I am Irish, Italian, Swedish, and like 5 other things after Swedish, that I don't even know what they are........does that make me a 'mutt'?  I am now way far from what would be called a "pure-bred" like in our non-human animal world....so I don't understand this.    IN AMERICA, which this is whom I am responding to in this post, American's,  Italy, its homeland, has not been able to preserve Italian heritage, There is no longer pure Italian people anymore, if they still exist they are very old and dying now...here in America, same with British, Ireland, Spain, Mexico, every country beyond America, that had settled in America at what ever time in history has 'mixed' with each other, there are no "pure-breds" here,  Even a husband and wife moves here tomorrow from Mexico, has a child here, now that child is American, already not of he/she's homeland ...because this is a country..still.... right?  That child, the one who was born here by the two Mexican parents, grows up and would have to find another Mexican strait from Mexico to have children that are Mexican, even though that child is technically American.   Basically there is no way to change what your heritage is, those who are born now, if those who think black and white should never mix, or they themselves would never mix, should consider going to a country, possibly of their own origin (saying they are pure-bred...again non-human animal term) and procreating there, because this country as it stands now is the very definition of a 'melting pot' it has been for a long time, it will continue to be.  You'll be hard pressed to find anyone here that has only one blood-line of a country, therefore even if you are a black woman who marries a black man, you have children, then they have children, somewhere in the line it will mix, in my opinion its already a mix because somewhere in there is European blood already, all you've achieved is matching your COLOR skin with another <shrug>


----------



## Swoop187 (Feb 12, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Swoop187 said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



Your attitude is exactly why black woman dont like people like YOU! Look at how pathetic and anti-social your attitude is. 

Are you an animal or a person? 

Clearly your first instinct is violence. Then of course you wonder why white people are skeptical of blacks who share the same ideology you do? 

You're a racist extremist and any educated black woman wouldnt give you the time of day buddy! As a matter of fact me and my BLACK girlfriend would sit back and laugh at how limited your mental capacity is. 

To add insult to injury you mope around here crying about how blacks are oppressed and blah blah blah but the truth is you have to look no further then your self and your ideologies for your reason.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 12, 2009)

No_Promises1987 said:


> That is really sad,  to refer to people as "mutts' ( I don't think it is fare to do that to animals either...lol before I am corrected...um non-human animals  ...being we all animals..) Imagine people reading this board that are with a white and black parent, does anyone care how they feel?
> 
> I am Irish, Italian, Swedish, and like 5 other things after Swedish, that I don't even know what they are........does that make me a 'mutt'?  I am now way far from what would be called a "pure-bred" like in our non-human animal world....so I don't understand this.    IN AMERICA, which this is whom I am responding to in this post, American's,  Italy, its homeland, has not been able to preserve Italian heritage, There is no longer pure Italian people anymore, if they still exist they are very old and dying now...here in America, same with British, Ireland, Spain, Mexico, every country beyond America, that had settled in America at what ever time in history has 'mixed' with each other, there are no "pure-breds" here,  Even a husband and wife moves here tomorrow from Mexico, has a child here, now that child is American, already not of he/she's homeland ...because this is a country..still.... right?  That child, the one who was born here by the two Mexican parents, grows up and would have to find another Mexican strait from Mexico to have children that are Mexican, even though that child is technically American.   Basically there is no way to change what your heritage is, those who are born now, if those who think black and white should never mix, or they themselves would never mix, should consider going to a country, possibly of their own origin (saying they are pure-bred...again non-human animal term) and procreating there, because this country as it stands now is the very definition of a 'melting pot' it has been for a long time, it will continue to be.  You'll be hard pressed to find anyone here that has only one blood-line of a country, therefore even if you are a black woman who marries a black man, you have children, then they have children, somewhere in the line it will mix, in my opinion its already a mix because somewhere in there is European blood already, all you've achieved is matching your COLOR skin with another <shrug>



You know, the point you are trying to make is a bit insulting.You said,"even if two blacks
marry, there is still some european blood, or genetic material within their child".This may
be factual, but you forget to realize that the Black genes are dominant, and only the Black
genetic features will make themselves apparent.

And ,moreover, blacks  did not desire to have White genes fused in with our own black genes.So, your point about America being a melting pot may be factual for White Americans, but a large majority of Blacks did not request, or to this day, did not want any
kinds of white genes or DNA, mixed with our own black DNA.

Many Black Women during slavery were raped by the White slave masters.So they had no choice in receiving White genes.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 12, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Swoop187 said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...


52ndStreet what should I do?

I am a White man who is married to a Black woman.

Should I divorce her to save your race?


----------



## Swoop187 (Feb 12, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> No_Promises1987 said:
> 
> 
> > That is really sad,  to refer to people as "mutts' ( I don't think it is fare to do that to animals either...lol before I am corrected...um non-human animals  ...being we all animals..) Imagine people reading this board that are with a white and black parent, does anyone care how they feel?
> ...



Wow now you have gone as far as to speak for the entire history of the black race? 

Your arrogance and stupidity is truly amazing!

If I were you I would really look at history before you start spewing stupid shiznit!

You ever hear of the "Moors?"

Manny black people rape white woman through out history, as a matter of fact me being Sicilian makes me a product of blacks raping whites.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 12, 2009)

cunclusion said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > i have no clue how we deal with the inner cities and that rat's nest...gangs and thugs...that is what black men have become...
> ...



First, I would modify your post to read " . . . become thugs to impress TRASHY women".  Because that's what you encountered at Best Buy:  a piece of trash with a breasts (for anyone who wants to get their panties all in a ruffle over my supposed "racism" because the piece of trash was black, let me pre-emptively state that this classification applies to any woman with this attitude and behavior).   Second, I would hope that you made a point of informing the manager of that Best Buy about your shoddy treatment, so that he was able to take out the garbage.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 12, 2009)

cunclusion said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> > That's only partly true. A lot of women want someone that can protect them. They have different qualities that they look for. Inner city women and suburban women USUALLY want different things in a man.
> ...



Any woman who spends a lot of time needing the kind of protection you get from the baggy-pants-hoodie sort of guy probably needs even more protection from him.  Myself, I find that being a classy, respectable lady married to a decent, hard-working suit wearer provides me with more than adequate protection by taking me out of the neighborhoods and lifestyle that would require the baggy-pants-hoodie sort of protection.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 12, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Swoop187 said:
> ...



You and your Black sellout female need to stay out of the Black hoods,or accept
what ever Black hood justice that you and her may receive.Thats what the hell you and her should do Mr. White man married to a Black woman.!
I mean it to, I don't know why I am given this good advice to the both of you.
If you don't believe me, just go walking around your nearest Black neighborhood late at night.Get back to me on this.


----------



## Swoop187 (Feb 12, 2009)

I dont know why some people think a "suit" cant beat a "thug" to snot bubbles.. 

If anything these "thugs" are nothing but cowards who resort to group violence when they feel the need to beat someone for no reason being the animals they are.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 12, 2009)

Swoop187 said:


> I dont know why some people think a "suit" cant beat a "thug" to snot bubbles..
> 
> If anything these "thugs" are nothing but cowards who resort to group violence when they feel the need to beat someone for no reason being the animals they are.



Probably because suits don't usually lower themselves to behaving like mindless animals, and deal with those who do by having them arrested and sent someplace where they can't pick up the soap for a few years.  Which is fine with me, since I'd like to consider myself more evolved than to be attracted to Cro-Magnons.


----------



## Swoop187 (Feb 12, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



You must like speaking for black folks, who made you their spokesman?

And you think its a white conspiracy that 7 out of 10 black men will end up in the judicial system as some point in their life?


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 12, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...


We live right off of Malcolm X street in the heart of the hood and have never been attacked.

Do you think the thugs in this hood are just wannabe's and posers?


----------



## Swoop187 (Feb 12, 2009)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Swoop187 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know why some people think a "suit" cant beat a "thug" to snot bubbles..
> ...



Thats exactly why educated black woman like white men. They dont act like animals!

This 57th street fool doesnt really understand that concept. 

Black woman are starting to leave the thuggish poor black hood culture because they want a future and a nice life and idiots like 57th street want to preserve the immoral black hood life culture. 

You can clearly see his priorities and sadly enough there plenty of blacks who share his point of view.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 12, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



You need to visit some other Black hoods, like Compton, Bed Stuy, Brownsville,East New York, Liberty City,Overtown. Just you and her keep taking  vacations in Black Ghetto 
neighborhoods.Get back to me as to what you experience. If you and her make it 
back alive,Ha Ha Ha!!.
You and your wife's luck may run out one day, just keep living in those Black hoods, with your Black Wife, see what transpires.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 12, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j30aP2sg2ms]YouTube - Interracial Dating--Black Women and White Men[/ame]


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 12, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...


So now I have to find the right hood in order to get attacked?

Sounds a little weak to me.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 12, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



I'm sorry, but WHY would he or anyone else "need" to visit places like that?  If they need new domestic help, the employment service will send the applicants to their house, and it isn't like you're likely to find good help in the slums, anyway.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 12, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



You are the one that thinks you and her are Superman and Superwoman living on planet
Utopia. I am just trying to save you and her from a lot of pain and injury.Because one day, if you keep living in any of those Black hoods I mentioned something may happen to you and 
her. Just as is the case with Black men with White Women. Many were killed because of
there choice to marry out side of their race.America is still a very racist place, on both sides of the fence, Black and white.!


----------



## Shogun (Feb 12, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...





let's try something here..


You need to visit some other White Southern States, like Mississippi, Alabama, Virginia, North Carolina, Texas, and Kentucky. Just you and her keep taking  vacations in WHITE states.  Get back to me as to what you experience. If you and her make it 
back alive,Ha Ha Ha!!. don't let the sun set while you are in town, ******!
You and your wife's luck may run out one day, just keep living in those White hoods, with your White Wife, see what transpires.



Sounds outdated about 20 years, doesn't it?


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 12, 2009)

Actually 52ndStreet, when we go on vacation, it's usually not to another hood.

Disney World is my favorite. I also like the River Walk in San Antonio


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 12, 2009)

Shogun said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



You need to try Missisippi, or Alabama, or South Carolina somplace. Or a Ghetto in South Africa called Sewetto, or Mogadishu Somalia.Let me know what happens with You Mr. White man married to a Black Wife.
Get back to me after you have visited these locals.


----------



## Swoop187 (Feb 12, 2009)

The funny part is 57th street is a racist who cries racism!


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 12, 2009)

Swoop187 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Swoop187 said:
> ...



Oh yeah, we got some thing planned for all you "Educated Black Women, and your White man Boy freinds", Just keep walking around with them in our Black hoods.I hope you both 
have good medical insurance.


----------



## Swoop187 (Feb 12, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Swoop187 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



I have NO reason to visit your pathetic little world!


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 12, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Swoop187 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Although I do have Blue Cross insurance.

It's the conclealed carry permit for my Glock that gives me the added confidence.


----------



## steeliniraq (Feb 12, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> I ask all black women in America, not to be seduced into interracial unions with
> men from outside their race. You are the mothers for the Black race.Don't be brainwahsed into thinking that you can love someone from outside the Black race, who is responsible for you not being able to find suitable Black male to marry. You Black women must realize, that the American society,since the days of slavery, is designed to separate the Black man from the Black woman. Don't
> listen to statements like,"oh we are all the same" or "Love is colorblind", these are all lies to seduce you into assisting our oppressors,in the destruction of the
> Black race.Don't sellout the Black race by marrying a man who is not BLACK!
> Think of children of mixed race parents, and the torment they will endure for the rest of their lives.Marry black, no matter what.The Black race is counting on you Black Women, stop the Sellout of your race and your people.!



Whats wrong?  Not getting anymore a** because you dont get what woman need so you will just blame other races?  LOSER


----------



## Shogun (Feb 12, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



Would you wager that there is more history of whites killing blacks for the same reason that you are complaining in those same locations than blacks killing whites?  If those southern whites can get over it than so can you.  If you think white people in Mississippi are in any way intimidated by blacks in Mississippi then you must not live in a conceal and carry state.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 12, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Swoop187 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...





That sounds like a threat to me, dude.  And one based on envy of successful black women at that.  You, sir, are no Tyler Perry.  Pull up your pants and then you'll at least be a step closer.


http://www.pixcetera.com/black-voices/famous-interracial-couples/29290

Check out Wolfgang Puck and his FOXY ass wife..  GO WHITE BOY!


----------



## Shogun (Feb 12, 2009)

ka-BLAM!  Robert Dinero and ex-wife..  Yes, Bob.. she's talkin' to you.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 12, 2009)

Roger Ebert!  and his strong black female JUDGE of a partner.  Precious.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 12, 2009)

David Bowie and Iman....  19 years.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 12, 2009)

May the FORCE BE WITH YOU, GEORGE!


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 13, 2009)

Shogun said:


> May the FORCE BE WITH YOU, GEORGE!



Whats wrong Shogun,? White trash women not good enough for some of you White boys?.
I thought the White race was supposed to be the supperior race.Why are you white men 
after our Black Women all of sudden now?.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 13, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > May the FORCE BE WITH YOU, GEORGE!
> ...



Can you quote me suggesting that white people are superior?  By all means, ghetto boy, if you can do so then post that bad boy.  Otherwise, this silly straw man attempt falls on it's ghetto ass.  You see, I'm not the kind of guy who insists that white chicks who fuck black dudes must be trash.  If anything, such a reaction is based more on childish envy than validation of low class.  In case you have yet to notice, IT'S THE EDUCATED, SMART, STRONG BLACK WOMEN that you keep losing to my white brethren.  Perhaps, instead of tossing out laughable half assed threats and using David Duke's Racist of the Year award speach from niggermania.com you might try to figure out why YOU fail at attracting these black women.  Why would a Black Female Lawyer settle for your ghetto ass when there is a nice white guy willing to do more, from eating pussy to paying bills, than accumulate another baby mamma?

Hell, I enjoy women of color.  You can ponder that on your way to the belt store.


----------



## catzmeow (Feb 13, 2009)

shogun said:


> hell, i enjoy women of color.  You can ponder that on your way to the belt store.



best line ever.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 13, 2009)

Shogun said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



I have more than enough Black women.But you white boys with what ever Black sellout
female need to stay out of the Black neighborhoods, I mean it.If you don't believe me on 
this, make as many dates as you can to as many black ghetto hoods.
And I said nothing about Black men sleeping with white women.
I meant you White men seem to be rejecting your own white women, for Black women. And then many Whites preach White suppiriority.!


----------



## Shogun (Feb 13, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



listen, dude.  you don't intimidate anyone.  the next white dude you decide to gang up on because he's dating a black chick MIGHT just shoot your black ass, legally, and mark off another typical black male whose life amounted to two things: jack and shit.  

Finding love with a black woman is no more rejecting white women than a white chick finds love with a black man is rejecting white dudes.  It's beyond stupid to think otherwise.

And, there are many black ******* preaching stupid shit that does more to enable their failure of a lifestyle pattern than breaking a poverty cycle which seems to be sending educated black women to us white guys.  Perhaps you should focus on not being a ****** rather than trying to act like a gangster on an internet messageboard.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 13, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...


Even though educated Black women are attracted in White men.

That still leaves plenty of ghetto hood rat women for you and your boys 52ndStreet


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 13, 2009)

Shogun said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



You know, the last White person to call me a ****** got his ass kicked, and his face crashed in.
My point is if you mighty whitey cave men are supposed to be top shit, you should always
be with your White women.And like I said we blacks in our hoods have guns to Blow your
Homo marriage White boy asses away also.So like I said, if you think you are bad enough
go through some of these black hoods with your oreo Black girlfreind, and the booth
of you are libel to get your shit crashed. It happened to that Cracker white boy out in San Diego a few months ago. The Brothers got some ghetto justice on him and that Black sellout female he married.! You see Mr. Shogun, the Brothers are not gonna allow you 
white Boys to steal our women plain and simple.


----------



## B94 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Even though educated Black women are attracted in White men.
> 
> That still leaves plenty of ghetto hood rat women for you and your boys 52ndStreet




52ndStreet doesnt even get all the ghetto hood rat women either. There are some dumb white guys that will date them too.


----------



## Swoop187 (Feb 13, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



I'll do whatever the hell I want to do and their isnt a damn thing you can do about it.. 

You think you're tuff? Your nothing but a little narrow minded black racist who lives in his own little delusion fueled by radical black nationalism!

If you want to mess with white people then go pick a fight with the KKK or other white supremacist organizations! You're a fantastic example of why I cant blame white supremacist organizations with hating blacks.. 

You know I can say to you, come to my world with a white chick and see what happens but my peers wouldnt sink to your monkey level... 

This guy proves the Bell Curve isnt racist.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 13, 2009)

B94 said:


> > Even though educated Black women are attracted in White men.
> >
> > That still leaves plenty of ghetto hood rat women for you and your boys 52ndStreet
> 
> ...


Nothing I hate more than "Wiggers"


----------



## No_Promises1987 (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow, did my post from 2 days ago get twisted or what?

My point was and is, if you go to any other country besides America, you'll find natives of their country in the majority, being there are not many with mixed bloodlines of other countries.  Go to England, Africa, France, Mexico......you will find that most of the people are of their own country's bloodline.  My point is America is not like that now, or has it been through history. Being we are just that....a 'melting pot', I really don't understand why that is so hard for people..now..today, to accept that...that is what we are. 

I think it's offensive as one post on the first page referred to a child born from  black and white parents as a 'mutt'.......and somehow I am being racist or ignorant?  I am personally offended also because I am a mixture of other countries, and I don't think it is a bad thing ..until it's thrown into my face as bad.  My point in the post is that its next to impossible to avoid a mixture of race/ethnic in this country, because chances are there is already a mix, and as time goes on down the line of children, children's children....they will mix.  I personally don't have a problem with it, if you read my post  and thought I was being insulting, I apologize, I wasn't insulting, I guess I was trying to empathize with people out there reading this board that are mixed of a black and white parent, or any other mix of countries in two parents.


----------



## William Joyce (Feb 15, 2009)

No_Promises1987 said:


> My point was and is, if you go to any other country besides America, you'll find natives of their country in the majority, being there are not many with mixed bloodlines of other countries.  Go to England, Africa, France, Mexico......you will find that most of the people are of their own country's bloodline.  My point is America is not like that now, or has it been through history.



But this just isn't true.  America for 400 years was 90 percent WHITE.  That's not even close to a "melting pot."  The fact it's now a shit fondue-cum-Tower of Babel today is not proof of what was, or what makes for a good society.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 15, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



yea, and the last ****** who thought he was tougher than a conceal and carry law discovered a whole new 6 feet deep perspective.  If you don't like being called a ****** then stop acting like one.

No, the point is that you are too goddamn dumb to think beyond your own racism.  Who says white women are the apex of womanhood?  CLEARLY, a black man would think something as outlandishly retarded as that.  Excuse me, a ******, I mean.  And, sure, you have guns.. but WE have the legal authority to kill little aggressive urban monkeys when they get out of hand so.. I guess you'll just have to consider the average lifespan of a black male these days and ponder who really has whom in a social headlock.  Indeed, mixed race couple enjoy ghetto areas all the time.  You are not omniscient when it comes to knowing who is where.  Now, droopy, go google that word because I know damn well your ghetto old E education didn't help expand your vocabulary beyond "baby mamma" and "crunk" and the occasional "Yea, I still live in my mamma's house".

Yea, dude.. once circumstance sure does look like it's keeping white dudes from TAKING black women out of your ghetto!    good grief.. dumb *******... 

hey...  Who do you think will die MORE OFTEN this year? Black males or white dudes who date black chicks?  Your chances are still worse than mine of taking a giant drink of that "ghetto justice" dude..  So, I guess you might as well enjoy the grape kool aid while you can.  
*
Meanwhile, black women are not your possession and they will date whomever they damn well please.  Ask George Lucas.
*
REMEMBER:

I told the niggaz please let us pass, friend
I said please cause I don't like killing Africans
but he wouldn't stop and I ain't Ice Cube
but I had to take the brother out for being rude
and like I said before I was mad by then
It took three or four cops to pull me off of him
But that's the story y'all of a black man
acting like a nigga and get stomped by an African



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgtcTVDcjH0]YouTube - Arrested Development - People Everyday[/ame]


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



You, know I don't know who you think you are talking about how white men have a longer
lifespan than black American.Talking all this NGR this NGR,that. First of all, like I said 
you need to try that NGR word crap walking around a black neighborhood with that black 
oreo brainwashed sell out chick, you are supposedly with, and a guarantee, you and her will be history in less than a split second. Don't believe me, or think you are Superman,
Try doing it one day.But you seem to be all talk over the internet, no action.Because,
deep down I , know, you know ,you and that poor Black chick you are with, would not
make it out alive, a black urban neighborhood, with all that N-word language.This is
a Fact!!


And white American men, are being killed in through out the World today, in Iraq and Afghanistan.Not Black men. It seems that you White boys are being targeted by all kinds
of terrorist killers,more so than any Black male from the hood.Check the Body count, Body
bag statistics from these War Zones, that you White boys seem  to be always jumping into.
No, disrespect to any true soldiers or veterans out there who may read this.

And those Brothers in Mogadishu, Somalia, kicked your superior fire power White power asses, a few years ago.

So, if you really want to look at weekly statistics, white men are some of the most hated men, through out the world today.Just turn on the news from a lot of these  War zones throughout the world.So you are dead wrong, with that statistic.

All I know is that I don't have to ever go out my black  race to enjoy any other races women.My Black girl friends always satisfy.  Which can be considered a disrespect in many cultures throughout the rest of the World, and can get you killed, in certain parts of the world.

All I am  saying, there must be something wrong with your white women, why all of a sudden it appears a lot of white guys are after black women. 

P.S. I can communicate with having to stoop down to racial name calling.That can get you killed, like I said in certain black hoods.With or without our your concealed weapon permit.
And it seems that when there is an Afro Centric Black person discussing marriage between blacks only,they get called racist.
Listen Mr. wanna be black trying to talk all black, you lingo isn't black enough.


----------



## Gurdari (Feb 20, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> I ask all black women in America, not to be seduced into interracial unions with
> men from outside their race. You are the mothers for the Black race.Don't be brainwahsed into thinking that you can love someone from outside the Black race, who is responsible for you not being able to find suitable Black male to marry. You Black women must realize, that the American society,since the days of slavery, is designed to separate the Black man from the Black woman. Don't
> listen to statements like,"oh we are all the same" or "Love is colorblind", these are all lies to seduce you into assisting our oppressors,in the destruction of the
> Black race.Don't sellout the Black race by marrying a man who is not BLACK!
> Think of children of mixed race parents, and the torment they will endure for the rest of their lives.Marry black, no matter what.The Black race is counting on you Black Women, stop the Sellout of your race and your people.!



Actually, there's only ONE race... and saying that kids will be tormented is a weak argument, unless you advise that all people assimilate as best they can, lest someone 'torment' them. Avoiding an act because there happens to be racist a**holes out there is giving in to that sort of illogical idiocy. You sound like you are part of that group, unfortunately...


----------



## Shogun (Feb 20, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



Listen, ******, you don't scare anyone.  YOU are stuck in YOUR ghetto for a reason that has nothing to do with white dudes or the black chicks who seem to be choosing them over your thugly ass.  Hell, it's BEYOND fucking retarded that you suggest black dudes don't get killed in Iraq!    But, I guess that's just another example of WHY an educated black woman would choose one of me before they would choose one of you.

Now, you can grumble over reality while crying into your grape kool aid, darkie.  We've already ween which of us is able to completely dominate the other.  I suggest you keep that in mind when making laughable threats on the internet.  


And yes, you ARE a racist.  Face it and maybe someday you will get over it.  Or don't.  At the end of the day Black women are STILL choosing guys like me over guys like you.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 21, 2009)

Shogun said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



What you are saying is wrong.Statistically, black women do choose Black men more often 
than someone outside of their race. And with all this N-----, this and N-----, that, What Black women in her right mind would want to be with a Homo marriage gene Caucasian ,
like you that disrespects the entire Black race.? People like you need to stick to your own kind.Really STICK TO YOUR OWN ,WHITE RACE.LEAVE THE BLACK FEMALE ALONE.!!!


----------



## Shogun (Feb 21, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



racism is ugly, isn't it ******?  Indeed, statistically black women DO choose more black men.  But thats not the premise of your bleeding tampon bitch fest now is it?  And, I've shown you examples of black women who choose white dudes over your kind.  When you stop acting like a damn fool using racism to express your sexual frustration then perhaps you'll have a platform to cry about someone disrespecting the black race.  As it is, I know full well that every African American is not a ******.  But some of you are.  And now, fool, you are acting like a ******.

and no one cares who you think they should stick with.  Get over it.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 25, 2009)

Shogun said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



No, I can't get over it. You need to leave Black Women alone.
Like I said earlier, Black 
men are eliminating many white men that we find with our Women.I mean really.
You will become a Statistic if you keep walking around with our Women.But you are one
of these white boy punks, all talk, and no action.Come to Compton California , and talk 
your N,word trash.See what will happen to you.Walk around with your Black girlfriend in 
Compton California.!! If you are really that BaD!?.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 25, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...


Why would anyone, reguardless of color, want to go to Compton?

I mean, it's not a vacation spot or where anyone would want to visit.


----------



## BrianH (Feb 25, 2009)

52nd, I think instead of discouraging black women to stay with the black race, you should encourage black men to stay with the black race and take care of the responsibilities they've abandoned.  As far as I've seen, I've seen more black men dating outside the race than black women do.  This site claims that it is over 2 1/2 times more likely to see an interracial marriage with a black husband and white wife, as opposed to a black wife and a white husband.

Statistics on Interracial Relationships - LoveToKnow Dating

However, at the same time, let's not forget the supremely high percentage of black men who have run out on their family and left their women and children to fend for themselves.  I'm not saying all black man are this way, but certainly a high percentage.  Sure, their are white men that do this as well, but I'd be willing to bet the percentage of black males doing so is higher.  Which is precisely why Barrack Obama mentioned it during his campaign for president.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 26, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



You really are no different than the killers of Emmet Till.  Well, I hate to break it to you but this isn't a conflict that you'll win.  By all means, if you feel so strongly then go ahead and act on it and put another notch in the "more black men in prison than in college" belt.  Hell, you want to talk about statistics, ******?  Maybe you want to think about why YOUR life is the statistical worst case scenario for any demographic in the US...  


Besides, who the fuck wants to go to compton besides some thug wannabe who has yet to shake off a 15 year old "boyz in the hood" fantasy?  You see, these black women are getting with US WHITE GUYS to escape that ghetto dreamland.  You go ahead and fester in your wasteland, dude.  We'll be over here in the suburbs raising the kids of these black women instead of collecting baby mammas and illegitimate kids.

at the end of the day this really is your own damn fault, ******.  Pull up your fucking pants and maybe you'll attract something other than worn out hooks and passed around trash.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 26, 2009)

Shogun said:


> May the FORCE BE WITH YOU, GEORGE!



it must be the money......


----------



## Shogun (Feb 26, 2009)

..or, more likely, achievement that she can respect beyond forgetting what a belt is for while living at mammas house at the age of 26....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 26, 2009)

hey 69th St......a black buddy of mine, 38th ave., said he knows you and you aint no Brother....he says you are a OCTOROON.....WTF...he said you have RED hair too....you lying to us?....trying to pass yourself off as a black guy?......


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 26, 2009)

Harry Dresden said:


> hey 69th St......a black buddy of mine, 38th ave., said he knows you and you aint no Brother....he says you are a OCTOROON.....WTF...he said you have RED hair too....you lying to us?....trying to pass yourself off as a black guy?......



HeHe--HawHaw,very funny. Laughing at us while they steal our Women.


----------



## Burp (Feb 26, 2009)

Harry Dresden said:


> it must be the money......



I heard he has big feet too.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 26, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > hey 69th St......a black buddy of mine, 38th ave., said he knows you and you aint no Brother....he says you are a OCTOROON.....WTF...he said you have RED hair too....you lying to us?....trying to pass yourself off as a black guy?......
> ...



YOUR women?  Tell me, do you put collars and ID tags on them, or just brand your mark into their shoulders to let everyone know you own them?  And hey, have you bothered to tell THEM that they're your property, instead of independent individuals with a right to decide their own lives?

Can't imagine why black women aren't clamoring to be with a pig like you.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Mar 5, 2009)

Cecilie1200 said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Well, all I know is that ,their off spring will be better off with me, than with some degenerate gene White Homo, ass hole male.
All I can say to you people is, here comes The Sun.
My Kids will be mothered by a Black Women, with Black genes!!.
I am Black and I am proud.!


----------



## BrianH (Mar 5, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...








Puts a kink in your White Homo bullshit doesn't it?


----------



## BrianH (Mar 5, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > hey 69th St......a black buddy of mine, 38th ave., said he knows you and you aint no Brother....he says you are a OCTOROON.....WTF...he said you have RED hair too....you lying to us?....trying to pass yourself off as a black guy?......
> ...



I actually had a discussion with a black co-worker of mine.  If you wanna discussing "racial robbery", more black men date outside of the black-race than black women do....  My black friend agreed.  You'll just have to get over the fact that you're ugly.


----------



## Father Time (Mar 5, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> My Kids will be mothered by a Black Women, with Black genes!!.
> I am Black and I am proud.!



You're proud to be black? Why do you even care about race? Tis nothing you can change or help, it's just genetics.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Mar 6, 2009)

Father Time said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > My Kids will be mothered by a Black Women, with Black genes!!.
> ...



Why do I care about race?, because I live in a White  washed society that has this big lie that race does not matter, and then they proceed to discriminate against non white individuals in all aspects in society. 

We just want or Black Women left alone!!.Please, sitck to your master Race White Women!!

P.S. We want no parts of White genes.!!


----------



## BrianH (Mar 6, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



Hey scumbag, are you claiming that whites are the only racists one??? Quite an oxymoron in your case dude.  The only racist person on this thread is you.  

If you really, honestly believe that what you say is true, make lemonade out lemons.  Don't make a shit sandwhich out of a ribey-steak.






Yeah, the black race is really being held down by the thumb of the white man.  


Just be glad you were brought here....and feel free to show yourself to the door if you don't like it.


----------



## xotoxi (Mar 6, 2009)

Who can resist white chocolate?


----------



## 52ndStreet (Mar 6, 2009)

BrianH said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Father Time said:
> ...



Yes we are being held down by White people, believe it or not. But you white Cracker ass hole Homo marriage days are numbered.The world will not continue to accept White control, and or domination.Look at Somalia, Venuezvela, and many other countries, that are telling you White people it will not be business as usual.


----------



## BrianH (Mar 7, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> BrianH said:
> 
> 
> > Yes we are being held down by White people, believe it or not. But you white Cracker ass hole Homo marriage days are numbered.The world will not continue to accept White control, and or domination.Look at Somalia, Venuezvela, and many other countries, that are telling you White people it will not be business as usual.
> ...


----------



## Burp (Mar 7, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> BrianH said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



You'll have to wait another four years to get out of "White control," considering our president is a white man.


----------

